# viper accessories



## kennyob46 (May 12, 2009)

anybody know a good website on how-to-do's for viper add-ons like backup battery,backup sirens,and digital tilt sensors?i have the 5901.thanx


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Leee will chime in tomorrow,. it has been a while for me so..........


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah I can get you whatever you want. Most are plug and play, some might require a "T Tap" or two. Mainly try authorized dealers for DEI equipment.


----------

